# My monitor is shaking what will be the problem



## ebookmania (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey friends my monitor is flickering always and also lines seen what will be the problem. i fear its due to power fluctuation anybody could find whats the problem


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi one thing to check is the refresh rate of your monitor.
Display adapters>settings>advanced>monitor>refresh rate.
Also check cables to monitor.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Could also be something electrical near the monitor, light, fan etc...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Faulty, overheating or overclocked graphics card will also cause this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And we shouldn't overlook the possibility of a bad monitor.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

And make sure the video card is seated tightly.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

How could you ask for more nice opinions than that  ?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Speakers too close to the monitor? Magnets and monitors don't mix.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Someone making list of all the things to check for?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The poster mentions "flickering", and "lines" but fails to mention if this is a CRT or LCD monitor. But I would assume a CRT, with the "lines" being retrace lines.

Magnets (as in speakers etc) will cause color impurities on areas of the screen but not "flickers and lines".

Electrical devices with high magnetic radiation (such as halogen desklamp transformers) will cause permanent "wobbling" of the picture, but not "flickers" or "lines".

Power fluctuations enough to affect a monitor in that manner would be VERY noticeable on other household items or other items on that circuit.

Unless its a loose connection, I subscribe to a faulty monitor.
But with nothing in the way of info on monitor type, it's all guesswork.


----------

